# West Michigan - Kubota L4060



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kubota L4060 with loader, bucket, forks and turf tires - 35k
Boss Vee plow and mount - 2k
12' Ebling back blade - 5k
72" Gill rake - 1500.00
72" Brush cutter - 1500.00
Galaxy turf tires - 1500.00


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Do you have contact info


----------



## Tracesnow (Dec 31, 2016)

Could you please email me contact info [email protected]. Thanks


----------

